# Krauss & Plant



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Alison Krauss and Robert Plant duet: Raising Sand. Album coming out this week (Tuesday I believe). Sounds good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5KF4dKq-6I

MM


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Fascinating video. I think I have to pick it up.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I heard it all on Saturday night. A friend had it on his ipod on. don't know how he got it but....nevertheless he had it. 
LOVED it !!!!! I'll get it tomorrow when it's released. Hope they do a tour.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm listening to it right now. It's kinda country-ish and overall on the mellow side. Not bad at all.

MM


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I have just finished listening to it and it is amazing! Allison is a great vocalist and it is great to see and listen Robert Plant aging gracefully. A wonderful album...and I too hope they tour together. Highly recommended!!!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rarely do two voices go so well together in popular music. Very nice.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Nickelo (Apr 9, 2007)

This album is great. Their voices mesh together so nicely and, as mentioned, it's nice to hear how Plant's voice has aged very well. I'll probably have this album playing on my stereo for quite some time.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i heard a track on sunday night. 

huge _wow_ factor!

-dh


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hmmm I really want to pick it up. Hope HMV has it. They don't seem to carry some of the cd's I want. Tommy Shaw and Jack Blades put out a really neat acoustic covers cd and I couldn't get that anywhere. I hope the celebrity factor of Plant and Krauss stocks it!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

had a listen to it last night. friend brought it over. overall nice sounding but a definite country-ish sound.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

I like it a lot. Greg Leitz on Pedal Steel!

I hear a tour is being planned.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...just took another listen: chills!!!!!

gotta get this cd...now.

-dh


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*But....*

Listened to it a few times over the last couple of days and noticed a few songs have a very noticeable similarity (sound, tone, feel) to some off Emmy Lou Harris and Mark Knopflers CD. Inspiration maybe? Unconcious imitation?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

washburned said:


> Listened to it a few times over the last couple of days and noticed a few songs have a very noticeable similarity (sound, tone, feel) to some off Emmy Lou Harris and Mark Knopflers CD. Inspiration maybe? Unconcious imitation?


...probably a little of both. mark and emmylou have set the bar pretty high.

-dh


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

david henman said:


> .. mark and emmylou have set the bar pretty high.
> -dh



That's for sure. I still can't get that Roadrunning CD off my player or iPod :food-smiley-004:

I just got my own copy of Raising Sand last night at Starbucks. Loading it into my computer as I type. 

Cheers
Pete


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...here's another new release with a huge "wow" factor:

http://www.levonhelm.com/index1.htm

-dh


----------

